# Recommendation for Engine Rebuilding



## 67PLUMMIST (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 67 GTO Convertible and the Engine is getting tired with 125k miles. I am looking for a recommendations in NY or NJ for rebuilding the motor to obtain over 400 horsepower. 

Any help would be appreciated. Steve


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If you want to go a little further talk to Jim @ CVMS.

Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Dirty Bird The Fastest Pontiac Ever - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

Central Virginia builds good engines, A closer guy is Paul Spotts in Pennsylvania. Go to Spring carlise and speak with him in person...another good choice. Upon viewing the website, and thank you for the link, I was not aware they build Chevrolet and Ford engines as well. I would not mind giving them my 454 after my GTO project is complete.....


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

new jersey- new York area for Pontiac ? Jim taylor engine service.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I poke these engine builders addresses into Google maps, Butler, CVMS etc and usually Google sets me down in a empty field or to a furniture store.? Google outdated or are they in stealth mode


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check CVMS's web site and just give Jim a call. I think you'll like him.

Be aware though that I visited with him just a few days ago and learned that he's going to have limited availability in the near future. He got a metal sliver in his eye and when the doc removed it, discovered another problem that needs to be addressed with surgery. I expect he'll be "back" as soon as possible though.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Richie Hoffman of Hoffman Racing 1-516-316-5914...or Eric 631 587-6276. From stock to wild...very fair...extremely reliable.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Spotts Performance Hatfield Pa. , only builds Pontiac engines .


----------



## BierManVA (Jan 6, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Check CVMS's web site and just give Jim a call. I think you'll like him.
> 
> Be aware though that I visited with him just a few days ago and learned that he's going to have limited availability in the near future. He got a metal sliver in his eye and when the doc removed it, discovered another problem that needs to be addressed with surgery. I expect he'll be "back" as soon as possible though.
> 
> Bear


I live only about 25 minutes from CVMS. Jim had surgery for a detached retina a week or so ago. 

Everyone likes Jim, he sure knows his stuff. Unfortunately, he doesn't post on-line like he used to years ago, but I am lucky to be able to talk with him in person when needed.


----------

